# Groomer Has It!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

http://animal.discovery.com/tv/groomer-has-it/groomer-has-it.html

Maybe we can learn some tips!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

hahahaha What won't they come up with next? I seriously laughed at the whole drama. Though it will probably be fun to watch anyway.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Now THAT should be interesting...or at the very least entertaining!  LOL


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I wish that was Animal Planet's version of an April Fool's joke -- a clever parody of Survivor and Apprentice. Unfortunately, it doesn't appear to be a joke.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

how do I get Mirabel on there, she needs it! LOL


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Holy **** what will they come up with next?!? Seriously? This is better than "Blind Date." LMAO at that poor tattooed punk crying.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Can we just see the grooming and skip the drama, please??? :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Amanda, It's look a bit over the top dramatic, but I'll still try to watch it. I wonder if I can pick up any good tips from it?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh my! I will have to TiVo that one!

People CRYING over dog grooming? Wanting to take each other out? Sniffing dog butts? ound:

It's a MUST SEE!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh, that's just wrong!! 

And who is the host? Either one of the guys from the Queer Eye show or a former boy band kid. I can't place him.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Tritia said:


> Oh, that's just wrong!!
> 
> And who is the host? Either one of the guys from the Queer Eye show or a former boy band kid. I can't place him.


Amanda, that is sooo funny...

Tritia,
That's Jai Rodriguez from Queer Eye for the Straight Guy...

and do not ask me how I know that :suspicious:


*'Lo*


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lo01 said:


> Amanda, that is sooo funny...
> 
> Tritia,
> That's Jai Rodriguez from Queer Eye for the Straight Guy...
> ...


ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:
I would so love to brag to my family that I hosted this show. I am dead serious!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I need to send this to my ex-groomer. Brutus and Roxie were groomed on Saturday and I am sure I would not have done a worse job. I am booked automatically every 6 weeks, but I called to cancel the appointment.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh no, Cheryl. What did your groomer do to Brutus and Roxie?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Well now I'm wonderering if dog groomers go to school to do this? Do they get liscenced? Do they any sort of credentials? OR do they just learn as they go and some just "have" it and then some don't!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Brutus and Roxie were cut very unevenly all over with multiple very short spots. Brutus' forehead was cut very short and he even has a shaved area behind his ears. This wil be the time I will hope that they grow out quickly.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Lo01 said:


> Amanda, that is sooo funny...
> 
> Tritia,
> That's Jai Rodriguez from Queer Eye for the Straight Guy...
> ...


Ok, I thought that was who it was. Last I saw him he was on Dr.90210 getting some work done by Dr. Will Kirby 

Wow, his career has umm...gone to the dogs ound:


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Ok... so did anyone actually watch this?

We were sucked in, and for comedic relief it wasn't half bad...but it wasn't half good either :biggrin1:

It was more like watching a train wreck in slow motion, we just had to watch it.

Needless to say, that would be an hour of my life I will never get back.


*'Lo*


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Shoot! I forgot! But now I have my DVR set so I won't miss it again! 

I checked and it's not replayed all week either, that surprised me.
Oh well, hopefully I can catch up next week!

Beverly


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Bev I may have to smack you with a fish. How could you miss it??? Just kidding, I had no idea it was even on. LOL
Dawna


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

If you haven't watched the little clip Dawna, you really need to, it looks soooo funny! I love those high drama "reality" shows! :drama:
The simple pleasures!
Beverly


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I still haven't seen the clip! It has to be hilarious, there is just no way around it:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My husband happened to be flipping channels as Tivo recommended it for us. I did watch it and it was quite amusing. That "Quick Sniff" challenge was a hoot, but incredibly difficult. I was so impressed with the two women who guessed most of the dogs correct.
*
SPOILER FOLLOWS:*

For those of you that didn't see this on the first run, I'll tell you what the first Quick Sniff Challenge was.

Each groomer had to come in and identify 9 different dogs...
while blindfolded!

The first one was a Bulldog and several of them had a reasonable guess of a Shar-Pei. The second one was a Dalmatian, and only two (maybe one?) guessed that one correctly. The two women with the highest guesses obviously have been show dog handlers and know breed standards. Very, very impressive!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

darn it... I forgot about it! Maybe they will have reruns before the next show 

Amanda


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Beverly, Dawna, Amanda, and everyone else who missed the premiere:

It's available online:
http://video.discovery.com/

for your viewing pleasure...

The two groomers who could ID the large majority of dogs in the challenge were very impressive.

"Enjoy"

*'Lo*


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Lo, now I will HAVE to watch it. :biggrin1: dang it


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The elimination challenge (I have no recollection of what they call it) was a bit intimidating and strange. They had to use one of those yarn dolls that we were discussing a couple of months ago that Pet Edge is now selling. Craze-zee!

Anyway, all if it was a bit challenging for me to get to know the differences in breeds even better. I'm pretty good with all the Toy breeds, but when you get up to the Working breeds, forgeddabowwowwowdit.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Here's the 3 minute preview to the show...and I really thought it was an April Fool's joke at first.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks 'Lo! That was cool! Now I feel better cuz I got to actually catch! I'm going to enjoy watching it, not so much for the drama, but I'll take any grooming video I can get! (only from the ones with talent LOL!)


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for the online tip 'lo! It's not on again here before next week....I checked! I think the show looks like a blast, I love the clip of the guy sobbing into his hands saying " I didn't know the dog was going to be so BIG!"...
I'm guessing this will help my grooming skills about as much as Hells Kitchen helps my cooking, but it looks like a lot more fun!op2:

Beverly


----------

